# P0299



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just opened hood checking hoses. Found the problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, you went into limp mode. Should go back to running like normal after a restart. But the wastegate pivot pin is probably worn out on the turbo - happens to most of them with age. 

Edit: just noticed this was Gen 2 section. You'd actually be the first p0299 I've heard of on one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That'll do it!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

My cold side charge pipe popped off the throttle body. Can’t wait to change that out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Is it clamped on, with an adjustable clamp, or is it like the stupid Gen 1 clamp, at the inter cooler, and it’s just held on with a snap ring? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Snap ring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Won’t be installing anytime soon got the car from the dealership 6 miles down the road same problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

That has happened to a few people now, maybe we'll make an upgrade  

I've also seen that hose blow apart right where it goes to the throttle body


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

It has popped off a few times. The car has been at the dealer for almost two weeks now. They have been working with the engineers in Detroit. Nobody can figure it out. 

Glad to hear you guys made it ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That has happened to a few people now, maybe we'll make an upgrade
> 
> I've also seen that hose blow apart right where it goes to the throttle body


It has popped off a few times. The car has been at the dealer for almost two weeks now. They have been working with the engineers in Detroit. Nobody can figure it out. 

Glad to see that you made it through that disaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

The clip that holds the intake boot on the intercooler kept popping off. Bad clip.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

